# Need advice on second TV



## satcrazy

My jvc crt finally blew the left speaker, so I am looking for a bedroom TV.

I have a pany plasma [ tcp50st30] and I love the picture. I found a 46" [ same model, both Amazon products] but, the 46 has gone up in price.

So, maybe an LCD?

I know it should be 1080, [ 720's are getting dirt cheap, really tempting] but how critical is the refresh rate if I don't game or watch sports [ well, maybe baseball] ?

Or stick with plasma? I cannot justify the 2012 model prices for a bedroom tv, tho.

Anyone go from plasma to lcd and was happy with it?

I hate doing this all over again as the panny was my first flat screen and I spent months researching it [ yeah, in the end it was worth it]


----------



## WestDC

If you have one of these places near you- This looks like a good Price for a bedroom.

http://www.bjs.com/webapp/wcs/store...0201&partNumber=P_145541273&sc_cid=EE20120515


----------



## John Williams

Any comparable LCD is going to be more expensive than a plasma. So if you see an LCD that's cheaper than a plasma at the same size, you can be assured the picture quality of that LCD is utter crap compared to that plasma. You generally have to spend a lot more on an LCD to get the same picture quality. And there is no LCD that can match the top-of-the-line plasmas. (of course below 40"+ size it's going to be LCD anyway).

That being said, an LCD might be a better fit for you bedroom. Is there a lot of windows across from where the TV will be? Is the room usually bright when you watch TV in there? Do you usually fall asleep while watching TV (with a news ticker running across the screen all night)?


----------



## spartanstew

Since it's a bedroom TV, I assume your viewing distance will be at least 10'?

If so, it doesn't really matter, just focus on price.

720p would be fine, but you should be able to find good 1080p 46" displays for under $700.


----------



## John Williams

WestDC said:


> If you have one of these places near you- This looks like a good Price for a bedroom.
> 
> http://www.bjs.com/webapp/wcs/store...0201&partNumber=P_145541273&sc_cid=EE20120515


Wow, that is a good deal. 
Understand that's not a great looking TV (VERY entry level). But I would put it up against all the other cheap crap brands in that price range. Certainly can't compete with the picture quality of the Panasonic ST50 series. But that's a lot more money, just like the GT50 series is more money than that, and the VT50 series more money than that.
One thing to note: If you use a control system, the entry level LG's don't always have discrete codes like the upper models do.


----------



## satcrazy

John Williams said:


> Any comparable LCD is going to be more expensive than a plasma. So if you see an LCD that's cheaper than a plasma at the same size, you can be assured the picture quality of that LCD is utter crap compared to that plasma. You generally have to spend a lot more on an LCD to get the same picture quality. And there is no LCD that can match the top-of-the-line plasmas. (of course below 40"+ size it's going to be LCD anyway).
> 
> That being said, an LCD might be a better fit for you bedroom. Is there a lot of windows across from where the TV will be? Is the room usually bright when you watch TV in there? Do you usually fall asleep while watching TV (with a news ticker running across the screen all night)?


hi john

Actually I saw a Sony lcd at wallyworld that had a decent picture, but it either was a 720, or had a refresh rate of 60hz, I can't remember which now. It wasn't the size I wanted either. [ But the picture was good] I know nothing about edge lit or backlit lcd's either. Someone posted that "edgelit is not good because of "flashlighting" whatever that means.

So what about the importance of refresh rate? [ I watch series and movies mostly in the BR]

I do not want to go backwards here [ at least not in a big way] Meaning buying a lcd, and then realizing it's nothing like my plasma. Yup, I'm sploiled.

My bedroom is dark, and normally I set the sleep timer [ normally, not 100%]
That news ticker your talking about, are you reffering to plasma burn-in? I thought lcd doesn't have that issue.
Oh, and the other thought is lcd is cheaper to operate [ electric]


----------



## satcrazy

WestDC said:


> If you have one of these places near you- This looks like a good Price for a bedroom.
> 
> http://www.bjs.com/webapp/wcs/store...0201&partNumber=P_145541273&sc_cid=EE20120515


Thanks for the link, these stores are located down state. Good price tho.



spartanstew said:


> Since it's a bedroom TV, I assume your viewing distance will be at least 10'?
> 
> If so, it doesn't really matter, just focus on price.
> 
> 720p would be fine, but you should be able to find good 1080p 46" displays for under $700.


yeah about 10 ft. I guess I should check out sam's club.


----------



## MysteryMan

The Sony KDL-46BX450 lists for $699.99, 46'', 1080p, 60hz. If refresh rate isn't a big deal then this should fit the OP's needs.


----------



## Cholly

Sam's has a 45 inch Hitachi LED - 1080p, 120 Hz for $648. Good plasmas in the 47-50 inch range will be higher. The Vizio 1080p 47 inch LED's ar reasonably priced, quite good sets. Available at club stores and Walmart. I have two Vizio sets and am quite happy with them One is a 720p 37 inch LCD set, the other is a 42 inch 1080p 120 Hz.3D LCD, which is very nice,with wired and wireless-n ethernet and quit a few internet apps


----------



## satcrazy

Cholly said:


> Sam's has a 45 inch Hitachi LED - 1080p, 120 Hz for $648. Good plasmas in the 47-50 inch range will be higher. The Vizio 1080p 47 inch LED's ar reasonably priced, quite good sets. Available at club stores and Walmart. I have two Vizio sets and am quite happy with them One is a 720p 37 inch LCD set, the other is a 42 inch 1080p 120 Hz.3D LCD, which is very nice,with wired and wireless-n ethernet and quit a few internet apps


Aside from the 3d and eathernet capabilities [ don't need either of these, tho] What do you notice most between these 2 sets?


----------



## mak

How about Samsung plasma 490 series it is a 51 In. for around $800


----------



## Cholly

satcrazy said:


> Aside from the 3d and eathernet capabilities [ don't need either of these, tho] What do you notice most between these 2 sets?


Obviously, scrern size. As far as 720p vs 1080p is concerned, you really wouldn't notice the difference on a 37 inch set. The 42 inch set replaced the 37 inch set in my bedroom. It has one more HDMI input than the 37. My viewing distance is a little over 8 feet an the difference in screen size is noticeable. I have a home theater setup in my bedroom, with 5.1 surround, HD DVD player, 3D Blu-ray player, TiVo, HD Radio Tuner, Wii, Roku XD, Pioneer AVR and a phono turntable.

3D movies look great on the TV. As to ethernet, you can get streaming video from Netflix or Amazon, Music from Pandora and a host of other services.


----------



## satcrazy

mak said:


> How about Samsung plasma 490 series it is a 51 In. for around $800


Before I bought my panasonic plasma, it was a toss up between that and a samsung. I saw a couple of "sammys" that had a picture equal to that of my st30. However, there were too many complaints about "buzz" on the samsung, [ that was last november] and I still see people posting about the "buzz" problem. [ dealbraker for me]

Ended up with the panasonic and never looked back.

thanks tho.


----------



## John Williams

satcrazy said:


> I know nothing about edge lit or backlit lcd's either. Someone posted that "edgelit is not good because of "flashlighting" whatever that means.
> 
> So what about the importance of refresh rate? [ I watch series and movies mostly in the BR]
> 
> I do not want to go backwards here [ at least not in a big way] Meaning buying a lcd, and then realizing it's nothing like my plasma. Yup, I'm sploiled.
> 
> My bedroom is dark, and normally I set the sleep timer [ normally, not 100%]
> That news ticker your talking about, are you reffering to plasma burn-in? I thought lcd doesn't have that issue.
> Oh, and the other thought is lcd is cheaper to operate [ electric]


1) Edgelit vs. true backlit.
All LCDs work by shining light thru a liquid crystal substrate. Until recently, the back lighting was performed by a CCF (Cold Cathode Fluorescent) bulb. The long thin bulb was positioned at the top and side and uses an etched diffusion layer to distribute the light evenly behind the LC panel. The problem is it doesn't really distribute the light perfectly evenly. This is the "flashlighting" you speak of. If a perfectly black image is shown on the screen, what you get is some areas of the screen are black, other areas of the screen are slightly lighter than black (where light bleeds thru at angles). Kind of looks like a haze on the screen in areas.
When LED is used for the backlighting in a 'edgelit' setup, all it's doing is replacing the CCF light along the edges with a row of LEDs. You still have all the same problems with uneven lighting as with CCF (actually the problem can even be a little more pronounce using LED).
With a true backlit LCD panel using LEDs, there are dozens (even hundreds) of LEDs that are used directly behind the panel. Since the ratio of LED to pixels is not perfect, light diffusion has to take place as well. With displays that don't use that many LEDs in the backlighting, that means more issues of hotspotting (uneven illumination). But having a panel lit with LED directly from behind (especially on the more expesive models that use a lot of LEDs) allows for a feature called 'local dimming'. Depending on the manufacture it can actually be called many different things (got to love those P.O.S. marketing departments - making it hard for anyone to know the truth about anything). With local dimming, increased contrast can be achieved. As well as less light bleed thru. 
However, at some point shady cheap companies will be ready to offer "true backlit LED" TV's to ride the new wave of hot marketing terms. These cheap TVs will perform like crap and not have enough LEDs in the backlight for proper uniformity (you can already find this in the cheap edgelit junk out there by these same manufactures). And there will be customers lined up to take the bait.

2) Refresh rate.
LCDs have the inherent problem of blurry images when things are in motion. To help combat this, engineers raised the refresh rate of the display. This only helped a little. But with the refresh rate at 120Hz, this did make it possible to display 24Hz content properly without adding or dropping frames. Anything over 120Hz is pretty much marketing B.S. Most displays look cartoonish when you turn the feature on as well. A lot of people don't mind the weird look over the little extra bit of clarity they get (especially on sports). YMMV.

3) Your viewing habits for the bedroom (lighting, etc...) would put a plasma as your best investment for that size range (42"+). Getting an LCD "would" be a step back. I asked about the news ticker thing because of the issue you might run into with plasma, not LCD. Again, doesn't sound like that would be an issue for you.

4) Power consumption.
Todays plasmas are a lot more energy efficient than they were just a few years ago. Although still not as good as LCD, it isn't bad. Who would really complain over an extra $5 per month of electricity a plasma would use over an LCD of the same size?


----------



## Rich

satcrazy said:


> Before I bought my panasonic plasma, it was a toss up between that and a samsung. I saw a couple of "sammys" that had a picture equal to that of my st30. However, there were too many complaints about "buzz" on the samsung, [ that was last november] and I still see people posting about the "buzz" problem. [ dealbraker for me]
> 
> Ended up with the panasonic and never looked back.
> 
> thanks tho.


If it helps, I've got eight Panny plasmas, both 720p and 1080p. I did my homework, too. The only LCD set I'd even consider is a Sony and I did waffle over buying the Sony or another Panny plasma. In the end, I remembered all the problems I had with Sony CRTs and didn't want to go thru that again.

You did the homework once and came up with the same answer I did. Go with the Panny plasma. Just be careful which model you choose. Read the specs carefully. BJ's, Sam's Club and Costco often sell slightly different model numbers that don't work as well as the normal numbers.

I did have one Panny that buzzed, but I returned it to Costco and got the same model for hundreds cheaper at 6th Avenue when they were still in business.

Rich


----------



## Cholly

I'm assuming you are looking for a 50 inch or thereabouts TV. Narrow down your options to plasma or LED (LED, because they perform better than regular LCD), 1080p, preferedly 120 Hz refresh and of course, price you are willing to pay. Decide whether you want to buy online or at a storefront.
This will narrow your selections to a manageable number. User reviews are sometimes helpful, but must be taken with a grain of salt..


----------



## satcrazy

To John;
Thanks for the very indepth review. 
It appears I would have to buy a very pricey LCD/LED to overcome all the variables on this type of flat screen.
It looks like I'm back to plasma.

To Rich:
Yes, I saw a sony bravia that was impressive when I was shopping for the first plasma, I too had a sony crt [that ended up with the red blinking light of death] and it wasn't that old. It was really frustrating because the PQ was great, but in the end Sony is just overpriced, period. Would you buy another 720 if the price was right? More importantly, which models would you avoid? That would help my search.

Cholly:
actually thinking about a 42 or 46, and [it looks like] I'm back to plasma.


----------



## Rich

satcrazy said:


> To Rich:
> Yes, I saw a sony bravia that was impressive when I was shopping for the first plasma, I too had a sony crt [that ended up with the red blinking light of death] and it wasn't that old. It was really frustrating because the PQ was great, but in the end Sony is just overpriced, period. Would you buy another 720 if the price was right? More importantly, which models would you avoid? That would help my search.


No, I'd never buy another 720p set. For all of you who say you can't tell the difference between 720p and 1080p sets, I disagree strongly. I can tell right away when I'm watching ABC or Fox. I can tell the difference between 1080i and 720p on ALL my Panny plasmas, especially the 1080p sets, but also on the 720p sets (yup, I see better PQ on the 720ps when they receive a 10801 signal). All that said, all my 720p sets put out a really good picture.

Last Xmas I bought, thru Amazon, a Panny plasma, TC-P60ST30, that we're satisfied with. I have to say that I/we do wish we'd gotten the more expensive 65" model. I would recommend that model and all the more expensive models (wished I could have waited until now to buy a set, they're much cheaper, but my wife would have spent the money if I hadn't pulled the trigger at Xmas).

Rich


----------



## CCarncross

I'll just say if you can't tell the difference, you might want to get your eyes checked.


----------



## satcrazy

Rich said:


> No, I'd never buy another 720p set. For all of you who say you can't tell the difference between 720p and 1080p sets, I disagree strongly. I can tell right away when I'm watching ABC or Fox. I can tell the difference between 1080i and 720p on ALL my Panny plasmas, especially the 1080p sets, but also on the 720p sets (yup, I see better PQ on the 720ps when they receive a 10801 signal). All that said, all my 720p sets put out a really good picture.
> 
> Last Xmas I bought, thru Amazon, a Panny plasma, TC-P60ST30, that we're satisfied with. I have to say that I/we do wish we'd gotten the more expensive 65" model. I would recommend that model and all the more expensive models (wished I could have waited until now to buy a set, they're much cheaper, but my wife would have spent the money if I hadn't pulled the trigger at Xmas).
> 
> Rich


Well, I already have the tcp50st30 in my living room. A 46" of the same model has gone up in price on Amazon. [ I bought my 50" on amazon as well, last October] 
I will stay with the 1080 then, [even though the 720's are cheaper.]

Back to the search....


----------



## spartanstew

Rich said:


> For all of you who say you can't tell the difference between 720p and 1080p sets, I disagree strongly.


You can disagree as strongly as you want, but there's too many variables to make that statement.

I'll bet you your yearly income Rich, that if I set up a screening with 720p and 1080p that you won't be able to tell the difference.


----------



## MysteryMan

CCarncross said:


> I'll just say if you can't tell the difference, you might want to get your eyes checked.


+1


----------



## Rich

satcrazy said:


> Well, I already have the tcp50st30 in my living room. A 46" of the same model has gone up in price on Amazon. [ I bought my 50" on amazon as well, last October]
> I will stay with the 1080 then, [even though the 720's are cheaper.]
> 
> Back to the search....


Just checked Amazon and most prices do seem to have gone up. Naturally, the set I bought is now $200 cheaper. I actually bought one of those 46" sets last year, but returned it quickly because it was too big for the room I had it in. At that time the set cost ~ $700 at now defunct 6th Avenue. Sometimes bigger is not better....:lol:

Rich


----------



## satcrazy

No new 46" st30's on Amazon, "like new" from "Amazon warehouse deals" are going for 60$ less than what I paid for my 50".

lots of $ for a bedroom tv!

Even tho I was happy with my purchase from Amazon the first time, I don't know much about the warehouse deals.

Anyone with experience with Amazon warehouse?

To spartanstew:
1080 46" for under $700. 
where?


----------



## MysteryMan

satcrazy said:


> No new 46" st30's on Amazon, "like new" from "Amazon warehouse deals" are going for 60$ less than what I paid for my 50".
> 
> lots of $ for a bedroom tv!
> 
> Even tho I was happy with my purchase from Amazon the first time, I don't know much about the warehouse deals.
> 
> Anyone with experience with Amazon warehouse?
> 
> To spartanstew:
> 1080 46" for under $700.
> where?


If you go to BestBuy's website you will find several 46" 1080p LCDTVs for under $700.00.


----------



## Rich

satcrazy said:


> No new 46" st30's on Amazon, "like new" from "Amazon warehouse deals" are going for 60$ less than what I paid for my 50".
> 
> lots of $ for a bedroom tv!
> 
> Even tho I was happy with my purchase from Amazon the first time, I don't know much about the warehouse deals.
> 
> Anyone with experience with Amazon warehouse?
> 
> To spartanstew:
> 1080 46" for under $700.
> where?


No, I got the "White Glove" delivery and the TV was "backed by Amazon" and sold by Steve's. Have no idea where or what Steve's is. Thing is, it makes a big difference on warranties and/or returns. I think the way it works is you either buy straight from Amazon or from a seller "backed by Amazon" and you get all the good benefits. I think all the Prime items are backed by Amazon too. The rest of the sales are between you and the seller.

Rich


----------



## WestDC

satcrazy said:


> Anyone with experience with Amazon warehouse?
> 
> To spartanstew:
> 1080 46" for under $700.
> where?


 I have purchased a Tv and two Blu-ray players for Amazon warehouse and have not had any trouble with anything-All Looked NEW and the Boxes where sealed.

They carry the same warranty as NEW if you are not happy -Send it back no questions asked.

Money is refunded to your cc account promptly.

I'll never buy "NEW" again if I can help it.


----------



## satcrazy

John Williams said:


> Wow, that is a good deal.
> Understand that's not a great looking TV (VERY entry level). But I would put it up against all the other cheap crap brands in that price range. Certainly can't compete with the picture quality of the Panasonic ST50 series. But that's a lot more money, just like the GT50 series is more money than that, and the VT50 series more money than that.
> One thing to note: If you use a control system, the entry level LG's don't always have discrete codes like the upper models do.




ummm 
discrete codes for control system? Do you mean programable remote?


----------



## satcrazy

WestDC said:


> I have purchased a Tv and two Blu-ray players for Amazon warehouse and have not had any trouble with anything-All Looked NEW and the Boxes where sealed.
> 
> They carry the same warranty as NEW if you are not happy -Send it back no questions asked.
> 
> Money is refunded to your cc account promptly.
> 
> I'll never buy "NEW" again if I can help it.


That is good to know, thanks. [ Wish amazon's price was better on these tv warehouse deals tho.]


----------



## satcrazy

MysteryMan said:


> If you go to BestBuy's website you will find several 46" 1080p LCDTVs for under $700.00.


Will check it out.

thanks


----------



## John Williams

satcrazy said:


> [/U]
> 
> ummm
> discrete codes for control system? Do you mean programable remote?


Stand alone programmable remote, control processor from a handheld, etc... Without discrete codes (separate power on & off, separate codes for each input, etc...), it makes these systems hard to work reliably. I heard a lot of entry level LG's you find at big box places don't have discrete codes. All the upper models have discrete codes.

[P.S.] Installed a Panasonic TCP65GT50 today. Sweet TV.


----------



## satcrazy

John Williams said:


> Stand alone programmable remote, control processor from a handheld, etc... Without discrete codes (separate power on & off, separate codes for each input, etc...), it makes these systems hard to work reliably. I heard a lot of entry level LG's you find at big box places don't have discrete codes. All the upper models have discrete codes.
> 
> [P.S.] Installed a Panasonic TCP65GT50 today. Sweet TV.


Thanks for that. all my equipment must have them as my programable remote [ with macros] controls all, and my denon is an oldie. One would think new stuff would have this. Guess not.

Believe me if I could justify the $ for a gt50 in my bedroom....... but..... the new panny's don't come smaller than 50" [ so I'm told]


----------



## Rich

satcrazy said:


> That is good to know, thanks. [ Wish amazon's price was better on these tv warehouse deals tho.]


Yeah, doesn't seem like that much of a price break on anything listed.

Rich


----------



## Cholly

http://shop.panasonic.com/shop/model/TC-P46S30


----------



## Rich

Cholly said:


> http://shop.panasonic.com/shop/model/TC-P46S30


That only has 900 lines of Moving Picture Resolution while his TC-P50ST30 has 1080 lines of Moving Picture Resolution. That's probably a Costco or Sam's club special. They were selling a 60" model like that last year.

Rich


----------



## satcrazy

Cholly said:


> http://shop.panasonic.com/shop/model/TC-P46S30


Thanks cholly. Will see if a local store has a new one so I can see the picture.


----------



## satcrazy

Rich said:


> No, I got the "White Glove" delivery and the TV was "backed by Amazon" and sold by Steve's. Have no idea where or what Steve's is. Thing is, it makes a big difference on warranties and/or returns. I think the way it works is you either buy straight from Amazon or from a seller "backed by Amazon" and you get all the good benefits. I think all the Prime items are backed by Amazon too. The rest of the sales are between you and the seller.
> 
> Rich


Rich, for a high cost item, I would stick with Amazon as the seller. There is no fine print with them. [ I think you have to make sure a second party seller has no return shipping charges or restocking fees, and a 30 day window at the very least]

If that st30 did not work out, Amazon would have picked it up, no charge, no hassle. All I would have to do is rebox it. That's worth the price of admission in my book. Also they priced matched it by 80$. No hassle there either. On new items I would do business with them again in a heartbeat. I'm just not familiar with their warehouse stuff. But as another op pointed out, he has had good luck. I would try them on a smaller item like a BD player, just not sure about a not so cheap TV, lol


----------



## Cholly

Rich said:


> That only has 900 lines of Moving Picture Resolution while his TC-P50ST30 has 1080 lines of Moving Picture Resolution. That's probably a Costco or Sam's club special. They were selling a 60" model like that last year.
> 
> Rich


For 1080 lines, you'd have to go with the 3D model: http://shop.panasonic.com/shop/model/TC-P46ST30


----------



## Rich

satcrazy said:


> Rich, for a high cost item, I would stick with Amazon as the seller. There is no fine print with them. [ I think you have to make sure a second party seller has no return shipping charges or restocking fees, and a 30 day window at the very least]
> 
> If that st30 did not work out, Amazon would have picked it up, no charge, no hassle. All I would have to do is rebox it. That's worth the price of admission in my book. Also they priced matched it by 80$. No hassle there either. On new items I would do business with them again in a heartbeat. I'm just not familiar with their warehouse stuff. But as another op pointed out, he has had good luck. I would try them on a smaller item like a BD player, just not sure about a not so cheap TV, lol


They won't price match on every item. I tried that. I think it was based on whether Amazon was the seller, then they would price match, but if it the item was, like mine, sold by Steve's and backed by Amazon they won't.

I'd do the Amazon thing again without a doubt and mine was delivered six hours past the window if memory serves. Regular driver was sick and they had to find a replacement and got backed up. Aside from that it was a very good experience.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Cholly said:


> For 1080 lines, you'd have to go with the 3D model: http://shop.panasonic.com/shop/model/TC-P46ST30


Yes, but I was warned off the 900 line resolution model. Didn't care about the 3D feature, bought a pair of glasses and haven't even tried them. The member that warned me off the lower res TV was pretty adamant about it, I guess it makes a difference.

Rich


----------



## satcrazy

Rich said:


> Yes, but I was warned off the 900 line resolution model. Didn't care about the 3D feature, bought a pair of glasses and haven't even tried them. The member that warned me off the lower res TV was pretty adamant about it, I guess it makes a difference.
> 
> Rich


Read some reviews on the s30 model and quite a few people were unhappy with the picture being "darker than other models" It's only available as a refurb on amazon I believe.

The st30 is what you and I have, and what I'm afraid of is not being happy with a different model. I know, supply and demand, but demand realy drove up the price on this model I think in part due to the black filter. I couldn't care less about 3D, don't even own glasses. [ I hear it can make you queasy, don't need that]


----------



## Rich

satcrazy said:


> Read some reviews on the s30 model and quite a few people were unhappy with the picture being "darker than other models" It's only available as a refurb on amazon I believe.


I read some bad reviews after (I wish I could remember who warned me) being warned about S30 models. But, our Costco sold out of them.



> The st30 is what you and I have, and what I'm afraid of is not being happy with a different model. I know, supply and demand, but demand realy drove up the price on this model I think in part due to the black filter. I couldn't care less about 3D, don't even own glasses. [ I hear it can make you queasy, don't need that]


That 900 line resolution for Moving Picture Resolution is not on my 42" model, a TC-P42S2, which is not 3D, so some non-3D models are still available with the 1080 resolution for MPR. I just bought that 42" about eight months or so ago. Might just be this year's models. I don't care about the 3D either, but if you're gonna buy a brand new set you really ought to check the specs. The Panny online store does have all the specs for the new sets and a lot of the older models.

Rich


----------



## satcrazy

Rich said:


> I read some bad reviews after (I wish I could remember who warned me) being warned about S30 models. But, our Costco sold out of them.
> 
> That 900 line resolution for Moving Picture Resolution is not on my 42" model, a TC-P42S2, which is not 3D, so some non-3D models are still available with the 1080 resolution for MPR. I just bought that 42" about eight months or so ago. Might just be this year's models. I don't care about the 3D either, but if you're gonna buy a brand new set you really ought to check the specs. The Panny online store does have all the specs for the new sets and a lot of the older models.
> 
> Rich


Geez rich, 2K for a 42"? [ Amazon] 
I checked the specs and reviews, not sure why the price is way out there. [ NEW]
http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-TC-P42S2-42-Inch-1080p-Plasma/dp/B0036VO70Y/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

I will be looking at specs more closely tho.


----------



## Rich

satcrazy said:


> Geez rich, 2K for a 42"? [ Amazon]
> I checked the specs and reviews, not sure why the price is way out there. [ NEW]
> http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-TC-P42S2-42-Inch-1080p-Plasma/dp/B0036VO70Y/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
> 
> I will be looking at specs more closely tho.


Wow! Could that be right? I checked the manual and that's the right model number. I don't think I paid more than $600 for it.

Rich


----------



## satcrazy

WestDC said:


> I have purchased a Tv and two Blu-ray players for Amazon warehouse and have not had any trouble with anything-All Looked NEW and the Boxes where sealed.
> 
> They carry the same warranty as NEW if you are not happy -Send it back no questions asked.
> 
> Money is refunded to your cc account promptly.
> 
> I'll never buy "NEW" again if I can help it.


I'm looking at Amazon warehouse again, and after more digging there are some saying the 1 year mnfc warranty will not apply. Also, someone called Panasonic about this, and they replied if the bill of laden states open box, display,refurb, etc, no warranty.

How did you get confirmation about the same warranty? I'd be interested in knowing.


----------

